# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Пользователям QuickTime для Windows рекомендовано удалить программу

## Tcinet

Пользователям компьютеров на платформе Windows, на чьих устройствах установлен популярный видеоплейер QuickTime от корпорации Apple, следует удалить это ПО. С таким предупреждением выступил центр реагирования на киберугрозы Министерства национальной безопасности США (US-CERT). Причиной стали две уязвимости, обнаруженные в программном обеспечении.

Они найдены специалистами компании TrendMicro и отнесены к разряду критических. Уязвимости позволяют злоумышленникам осуществлять дистанционные атаки на пользовательские устройства с помощью специально созданных вредоносных медиафайлов или веб-страниц. По данным TrendMicro, корпорация Apple прекратила техническую поддержку своего видеоплейера для Windows. А потому единственным способом избежать возможной атаки является удаление программы. При этом уязвимости не несут угрозы компьютерам Mac. Корпорация Apple пока никак не прокомментировала эту информацию.

----------

